# mt2 Nausea



## zerofvcks (Oct 9, 2014)

So I don't even bother tanning without mt2 anymore and the first year I used it, I never got nauseous but then one day... Bam! I got so nauseous about 10 minutes after pinning it and such has been the story since then. The only thing that ever helps even a little is pinning it right before I get into the bed but even then, it sometimes still hits me. When it hits, it's bad! But my tan is 20x better using it than not.

What I've noticed though, and seems very odd to me, is that certain suppliers of mt2 cause more nausea than others.

Could that be related to quality?

Have any of you who use mt2 found certain companies to have less nausea inducing mt2 than others?

Any tricks to reduce the nausea?


----------



## Big Puppy (Oct 9, 2014)

Thats cause its different strengths depending on the brand. Anytime i get nauseous i lower the dose


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 9, 2014)

Do you notice the more sick you get the darker you are?  

Yeah I would just do half doses with the shit that makes you sick bro.


----------



## Stickmancqb (Oct 14, 2014)

Has anyone ever experienced heartburn with this? I have got crazy heartburn and have had it for about two weeks. My diet hasn't changed at all. I can get heartburn eating a cup of yogurt or a bowl of mini wheats.


----------



## SuperLift (Oct 14, 2014)

No heartburn here but definitely nauseated for a while afterwards


----------



## Stickmancqb (Oct 14, 2014)

Hum.... I stopped taking my tada for a few days to see if that was it and it hasn't gone away. I am leaving on a business trip so I just won't take the mt2 with me to see if it stops.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 14, 2014)

I usually get a very short period of nausea after every mt2 shot. I have taken bigger doses and the nausea seems no worse at bigger doses.


----------



## Riles (Oct 14, 2014)

I developed a bad case of heartburn that I couldn't explain after about 4-6 weeks on MT2, it went away as quickly as it showed up, no other changes in diet or lifestyle, lasted about 3-4 weeks


----------



## SuperLift (Oct 15, 2014)

Could be a number of things though..


----------



## prop01 (Oct 15, 2014)

zerofvcks said:


> So I don't even bother tanning without mt2 anymore and the first year I used it, I never got nauseous but then one day... Bam! I got so nauseous sometimes still hits me. When it hits, it's bad! But my tan is 20x better using it than not.
> 
> What I've noticed though, and seems very odd to me, is that certain suppliers of mt2 cause more nausea than others.
> 
> ...



I am on my fourth source of mt11  . Yes some cause more nausea than others . I lower the dose .


----------



## independent (Oct 17, 2014)

Stickmancqb said:


> Hum.... I stopped taking my tada for a few days to see if that was it and it hasn't gone away. I am leaving on a business trip so I just won't take the mt2 with me to see if it stops.


Long term tada use can cause gerd.


----------



## DetMuscle (Oct 17, 2014)

I have two bottles right now that have been sitting cause i had the first pin feeling. Makes me wanna puke. Ill wait awhile till the sun goes away and hi the booth


----------



## Stickmancqb (Oct 25, 2014)

its been right at a week and a half since my last mt2 injection. Two days after my last one, heartburn was gone and have not had it once since. I just got home so i am going to give it another go to see if it comes back.


----------



## Lordsks (Nov 16, 2014)

lower the dose. Add more Bac water if it helps. I do it every night before bed. Better to do smaller amounts ED than larger ones EOD


----------

